# Saga Brand Plotter Discussion



## sagaaustralia (Aug 5, 2012)

hello guys, first post here 

Here we can share some saga plotter problems, all people are welcome to join in !


----------



## bk01 (Aug 5, 2012)

hey mate, you know any difference between Winpcsign basic and pro version?

I am using basic version with saga 720, but I am thinking update it as pro version but no idea what is the difference


cheers


----------



## THECUTTERMAN (Nov 21, 2011)

You can download a full working trial version from Signmax.us
Cheers John


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

Are you guys happy with your Saga? I'm weighing if I should get one.


----------



## bk01 (Aug 5, 2012)

jackptoke said:


> Are you guys happy with your Saga? I'm weighing if I should get one.


My plotter works very well. I also like the software..
Mine is a stepper one, I saw they also have servo but price is beyond my budget. I heard that servo is less noise and higher precision, anyway, this is the website who is selling this plotter saga .

Good luck


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

I shoot them an email and no reply. I then call them up on Friday and they run out of the 1350II. I thought since they are only $200 different, might as well buy a bigger one that I may be able to do windows decal and etc.
Hope it will be as good as it sounds.


----------



## bk01 (Aug 5, 2012)

Good luck to you.)


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

Just ordered one. Finally.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

Hey guys,
I finally got my cutter. Can't get it working yet. I have a few basic silly questions.

1. How do I move those roll pincher?
2. How do I get it working with Illustrator? I managed to install the driver and it does appear among all the other printers. But there is no feature for contour cutting, or etc. The thing said it comes with Illustrator Plugin but I can't find it anywhere.

Any info will be appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

I figured out how to move the pinch roller and managed to get it working on Illustrator. But I have a new problem.

It doesn't cut everything. 








(link)

If you see the above picture, it skips the lower part of the "i" and totally ignore the "l".

The artwork is complete and it cuts fine on my Silhouette Cameo. I'm really at lost with this Saga.


----------



## jackptoke (Jul 21, 2012)

Michael from Sagacnc was very good. After sale service was unmatchable. The guy was in China and he still spent his time the airport helping me and responding to my questions.
I'm very please with the cutter. Very quiet, very fast. Very affordable. 
Having hiccup initially getting it to work with illustrator,but the machine came with Flexi10 which can open and cut illustrator file very smoothly.
It cuts very clean.
Recommend, Mike at Sagacnc.com.au. 
Five stars service.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## THECUTTERMAN (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi Try our new software especially the auto vectorise feature

http://www.dragoncut.cn/downloads/Install_DragonCut_DemoDL.exe

Regards John aucutters


----------



## THECUTTERMAN (Nov 21, 2011)

Have a Saga Cutter new software available here for a demo
http://www.dragoncut.cn/downloads/Install_DragonCut_DemoDL.exe

Regards John aucutters


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

For those interested in Saga, Saga CNC in the US has a new site where you will have more information on the Saga equipment: www.SagaCNC.us This is also a distributor portal site so if you are interested in becoming a Saga reseller please PM me.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

The difference between winpcsign basic and pro I think repeat think basic is just a vinyl cutter but does not have rhinestone template feature. A friend of mine has just become a distributor for Saga cutters and seems to be pretty decent cutter. I am waiting on his evaluation when he gets his first cutter next week


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

The rhinestone capability is becoming more important these days. SagaCNC.us is working on getting both versions of WinPC Sign up on the site. Perhaps by next week. Vinyl Master is also working on adding in the rhinestone capability.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

There are quite a few rhinestone applications on the market from Corel Draw Macros to just software, it is nice however to have one piece of software that can do everything from sign work to rhinestones.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Hi Charles, make sure you post any insights.
Saga cutters work best with DragonCut. They also work with WinPC Sign, Flexi Starter, Vinyl Master and SignCut. They will work with the advanced versions of Flexi as well but you need to set them up as a Roland.
For rhinestones, WinPC Sign seems to be the way to go.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

If you are printing vinyl decals and then contour cutting them then a Saga Servo ARMS cutter with DragonCut is by far the most accurate system I have seen. At the Shanghai show we ran 5 meter long decal material on a 64" cutter with ARMS and we retraced it all day for several days. There was at least 60 retraces of the same decal contours and the lines overlaid each other perfectly. You could not tell there were multiple lines. The ARMS system never missed an alignment mark and the vinyl never had to be repositioned within the rollers. Roland and Graphtec can't really do this accurate over such a long distance with so many reloads. I will post a video in the next day or so and I will post pictures on the Saga blog site as well.


----------



## THECUTTERMAN (Nov 21, 2011)

My first Saga Arms 1350 machine arrived Monday sold after first demo it is really amazing to watch how it cuts so accurately every time the Dragon Cut software is second to non. The new vacuum system on the Saga Arms Vinyl Cutters
holds the vinyl nice and flat when it is going backwards and forwards.
Regards John


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Got the video and the pictures posted.
Here is the video: Saga Vinyl Cutter ARMS Contour Cut With DragonCut - YouTube
Here are the pictures: Saga CNC at Shanghai Sign Show 2014 | SagaCNC


----------



## preciouslife (Oct 23, 2018)

hello guys 

i need help i have some options in plotters that i need to purchase but i am only aware about graphtec plotter as i have used it. but the other options are saga plotter, teneth plotter and mika engraving plotter. could you please advice on the durability and precision on detailed cuts.

thanks in advance.


----------



## BrianHahn (Dec 29, 2013)

Saga cutters are very durable. They have a 5 year warranty in the US. I don't think any other cutter in that price range has such a long warranty.


----------



## preciouslife (Oct 23, 2018)

but i am based in dubai and as i researched i realised not many brands are locally available except graphtec and roland.


----------



## Reymond (Oct 26, 2016)

preciouslife said:


> but i am based in dubai and as i researched i realised not many brands are locally available except graphtec and roland.


Just buy graphtec or roland, both are perfect for your work.


----------



## preciouslife (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi guys, 

i am looking to buy the software which give me templates of all mobiles and tablets and all other gadgets for making custom mobile cases. any suggestions where i could buy it from i am based in dubai ?????


----------



## MisfitKid (Apr 4, 2021)

If anyone is still in this Thread, has anyone been having issues with down pressure on their SAGA? Mine will not cut through my material and I have tried everything I could think of (ie. Cutting strip, blade, settings, etc..)


----------

